# Reputable Breeders (ideally ireland or the uk)?



## Lolathemalteseservicedog (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi all,

This is going to be a long winded post, I'll try keep it straight to the point as much as I can, but no gaurentees 

Extremely long story short, after almost a decade of showing and competing (obediance, rally, little bit of agility) my 2 pet maltese, and then doing trick work and owner training my (now retired) maltese SD, I've fallen head over heels with the breed and have finally decided to look into oresevation breeding. Obviously my current dogs are nowhere near breeding quality, my retired SD is far too old, 5yo pet has allegy issues and my yongest has a liver shunt, and I would never dream of breeding them, but I've decided now is the time to crunch the numbers and really concider if it's the way forward.

I have years and years of reserch ahead of me, I'm a big fan of titling and health testing (so far not a single breeder I've found does ethier of these things, and I know the whole health testing situation is a bit dubious with our breed right now as it's not reccomended by breed clubs etc, but I mean you'd think they'd at least do bile and knees)and that's going to take a lot of careful looking into and planning. I'm also aware that with covid right now everyone is very... grabby with puppies, prices have skyrocketed and quality breeding has fell dramatically due to lockdown etc. (Though that's part of the motivating factor in wanting to do this - health issues are popping up more than they ever have, people are randomally smashing dogs together and I'm sure the consequences are going to be long felt.) So now really isn't a good time to be looking for a decent show and hopeful breeding quality dog, but, if any of you knew names or directions to point me in, I would be extremely gretful. (UK and irish breed clubs have not answered my numerious calls and emails, presumably due to sheer influx so I'm very much lost)

I know when it comes to ireland I'm very much out of luck, in the uk I know Benatone is big, but can't really recall other big affixes or if they even sell to showing/ possibly breeding homes etc. USA I am totally out of my depth. My budget is around 8000, I know for the UK that is exsessive, unsure about the US, but with flying in and out and transport and all that I'm sure it'll add up quite quickly. 

So yeah, pointers appreciated 

Thank you!


----------

